# STICKY STOOLS an sign of bleeding?!?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I want to know the cause of diarrhea or sticky stool.PERHAPS STICKY STOOLS IS THE CAUSE OF MY PROBLEM WITH CONSTIPATION!!!In this link,the doctor say sticky stools is a sign of bleeding







http://www.medicalmoment.org/_content/help...un03/144107.asp


> Among the more common are changes in bowel habits, blood in the stool or black, sticky stools (an indication of blood), abdominal pain, unexplained fatigue or weakness due to anemia, rectal hemorrhage, bowel obstruction and weight loss.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Black tarry stools are a sign of upper GI bleeding.Tarry implies tar like, tar is sticky.Stools that are dry and hard that may be hard to pass are not a sign of bleeding.Most of what we call "stuck stools" on this board are not sticky stools full of old blood that has become like tar. It is just hard, dry, hard to pass stools.Stools on the soft side that don't come out cleanly are also not the sticky he is talking about. So needing to wipe a couple of times to get clean is not a sign of bleeding unles you have black tar-like stuff in the what you need to wipe.K.


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm not a doctor but sticky stools are not always a sign of blood. It could be other things. It could be blood, too -- I'm not a doctor, like I said. But I know when I'm having stomach problems I sometimes have this. Especially if I've been constipated for awhile.Once when I was very worried about my blackish tarry stool I read something on this boards about the stuff that Pepto-Bismol is made of can make this occur, too. I wasn't taking Pepto but I was taking a new form of Maalox called Maalox Stomach Relief that had this Pepto-Bismol type stuff -- bismuth subslicylate -- in it. When I quit taking this and any remnants of it worked itself out of my system, my stool looked more normal.Hope this might be some help to you.


----------



## spydercomp01 (Oct 24, 2007)

I thought the same thing... I went to my doctor and they checked to see if there was any blood present and there was not. I think it's just part of the IBS. I hear a lot of people using the terms "sticky" and "tarry".


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

kit for blood detection in stools:http://www.hemoccultfobt.com/patients/Pts_Why_Hemo.htmhttp://www.unimedinc.com/colon-cancer.html


----------

